# [SOLVED] Speed Slow Through Second Router - Help!



## ub3rsold4tq (Feb 8, 2012)

I have two routers set up. It goes from the modem through a WRT54G2 to a WNR2000. I have one pc connected to the WRT54G2 that gets 20Mbps and another connected to the WNR2000 thats only getting 5Mbps. I realized recently I have them connected to each other wrong. Or so I assume. I have the fourth port on the WRT54G2 connected to the internet port on the WNR2000 and it's set to "Automatic Configuration - DHCP" and "DHCP Server" is enabled. From what I read one or both of those is supposed to be set to manual. I just need to know where to start I guess. Please help?! Thanks


----------



## ub3rsold4tq (Feb 8, 2012)

*Re: Speed Slow Through Second Router - Help!*

problem solved. I am using a XE102 Powerline Ethernet Adapter from Netgear and its limitation is 11Mbps. I'll run a wire tomorrow. figured I'd post this in case anyone has the same issue


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: Speed Slow Through Second Router - Help!*

Edit:looks like the issue is solved. Thanks for the update.

if you have internet, you didn't connect anything wrong.

might want to review router2 settings. turn off things like Stateful Packet Inspection [SPI] or other firewall settings.

See if that doesn't make a difference


----------

